

'Bizarre' Jurassic dinosaur discovered in Chile - Hooke
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/apr/27/bizarre-jurassic-dinosaur-chilesaurus-diegosuarezi-discovered-in-remarkable-new-find

======
tgb
That picture of it looks so unbalanced. But I measured it out and the tail is
actually significantly further back than the head is forward, so I guess it's
plausible. Probably just a case where human judgement does a poor job of
estimating things!

------
natroniks
I always find it odd that generalizations can be made such as "[this] was the
most abundant animal to be found 145 million years ago" when it is based on so
infinitesimal a fraction of the evidence. Perhaps this article is simply
missing the bulk of the data, but it strikes me as odd that a corner of the
Andes could be accurately representative of the world so very, very long ago.

~~~
carno
"[...] was the most abundant animal to be found 145 million years ago, in what
is now the Aysén region of Patagonia."

I read that as it was the most abundant animal found in the region.

